# Sweet Little Brats



## Para-Tweet (Aug 10, 2018)

This is not a problem btw, just a cute story. It’s been 4 days since getting my two budgie boys and this fourth day has shown me how they like to show their love. As of 6 o’clock this evening, my budgies are hand tamed and will perch on command as well as let me scritch them. I’ve been using one ball-pod-thing of spray millet to coax them into my hand and recognize me as a non-threat. Sometimes when I feed Link, Peeka will get jealous and hop onto my hand and try to eat Link’s treat. I am making progress on the “stop” and “no” commands on Peeka but then he just squawks until I give normal seed or millet. Not a problem, just a cute little bird being jealous of his brother. 

Oh, and sometimes I’ll leave for a minute to answer the phone or whatever while I’m in the middle of feeding or scritching or something and they just chirp until I come back and fly into my hand. Those cute little brats... I love ‘em to death.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Just be aware that as you have only had your birds for four days, they may be acting more passively because they are still unsure and scared of the new surroundings. 
It's recommended you let your birds settle for at least two weeks before doing any training with them because they need to settle into their new homes first before you really start the taming & bonding process. 
I'm glad it's going well so far, but don't be disheartened if they do back off a bit at a later date.


----------



## Para-Tweet (Aug 10, 2018)

Ha, thanks. I know, I’ve been a little bit handsy with them. I’m just hoping to have my birds be tame and not act as they did when first getting them. I’m taking your advice and letting them have more free time as school is starting up again. Also, I was just saying that they’re really cute and getting their vocals back from the move into my home and heart.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

As mentioned, a lot of times budgies tend to act more “tame” at first because they’re unsure about things. When they gain confidence after a few weeks, or hit maturity, you might see them start to become more flighty. Then depending on each individual, some will be able to become truly tame more than others. 

Thank you for sharing Link and Peeka with us. They’re adorable in your avatar. Looking forward to seeing more of them .


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

They sound like cute budgies, but of course budgies are the cutest!
Thanks for sharing.


----------

